# decks



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

What do you guys think about this

100 decks total 

24 12 X 10
24 12 X 16
52 10 X 10

Half of them are second story

Could any of you do these all for $5 per square ft.?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Stainless steel hangers, bolts, and screws cost about $5.00 psf.

Framing material, post and concrete also cost around $5.00psf.

Decking is a little more than $5.00 psf (composite).

El-cheapo railings $5.00 psf.

The cheapest labor that I've ever seen is 12 psf.

Not being a wise ass but I figure everything by the square foot and those are my prices without profit and overhead.


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

im getting a little confused with your numbers. What would you tell the customer per sq ft?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

My material prices are $25.00 cost (investment grade materials not home center crap).

My labor cost is $12-$15 psf.

Add those two figures together and your at close to $40.00 psf then add your overhead cost and figure how much profit you want to make.

In my area you can have a deck built for $35-$40 psf with the cheap stuff and by people that do not charge for profit and overhead.


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

Im generally around $20 psf for PT decks. That is for ground decks. There are add ons to this too. A lot of towns require weed barrier and stone under decks.. 2nd floor decks would be a little more depending on conditions. You couldnt afford the material to build it at $5 psf.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

BNC SERVICES said:


> Im generally around $20 psf for PT decks. That is for ground decks. There are add ons to this too. A lot of towns require weed barrier and stone under decks.. 2nd floor decks would be a little more depending on conditions. You couldnt afford the material to build it at $5 psf.


Does $20 include the following;

- permits
-digging for footings 
-faming material
-all fastners
-railings
-dumpster for clean up/haul away
-stairs
-removing siding, flashing the deck and replacing siding
-site clean up/ reseed lawn around deck

The prices must be a little better out in your area! I use to make 15 psf labor only 9-10 years ago, at the time the deck packages were 30 psf.


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

I told the guys $20 per sq. ft. He hung up on me and then called me back 1 hour later. He said he had a bid of $5.25 per sq. ft. and I was thinking "I could not do it for that with a crew of "cheap labor" for that" price. I posted it on here to confirm that he was talking out his ass no one could do it for $5 per sq ft.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

He must be confusing $5.00 and $50.00, a common problem with crack heads. The only thing I can figure is $5.00 psf for labor which is sort of low.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

i can frame a 10x10 and picture frame deck it. flash it to house. no rails no stairs in a day. and work at a casual pace. that'd be $500. 2 guys. I think id rather get $6 sq ft. instead.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

ya labor


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

Im trying to figure out a fair bid on this job for the hell of it.

how long do you guys think it will take 2 workers to build a second story 10 x 10 with railings??


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Naw... I would be looking for $8 SQ FT. MIN for labor only and that is only on the ground level for a face screwed PT/RDWD/CEDAR with the most basic of rails and no steps. Without having to deal with permiting and ordering of materials. Just pull up and build the deck for that price. And that price wont last if the materials are shorted and I have to wait.


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> Naw... I would be looking for $8 SQ FT. MIN for labor only and that is only on the ground level for a face screwed PT/RDWD/CEDAR with the most basic of rails and no steps. Without having to deal with permiting and ordering of materials. Just pull up and build the deck for that price. And that price wont last if the materials are shorted and I have to wait.


what would you get for labor on a second story?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

HUDSONVALLEYEXT said:


> what would you get for labor on a second story?


10-12 depending upon how high it really is on the low point. In other words am I going to have to cary EVERY piece of lumber up a ladder for the entire project. Or is 1 end low enough that I can lean up the lumber till I get up on the framing.


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Does $20 include the following;
> 
> - permits
> -digging for footings
> ...


No dumpster, I have a place to get rid of material. I do not tear up the lawns for this price. Includes all material and labor for a basic deck. Face screwed, railings but not fancy and all standard grade PT lumber. Cust. always pays for permits. I will only include stairs in that price if they are only a couple steps, anything more and thats an extra charge.

Now if your talkin a fancy multi level trex deck. Im probably at about $45 to $70 psf depending on railing design/material and if theres curves or not.


----------



## obxdeck (Feb 17, 2007)

HUDSONVALLEYEXT said:


> I told the guys $20 per sq. ft. He hung up on me and then called me back 1 hour later. He said he had a bid of $5.25 per sq. ft. and I was thinking "I could not do it for that with a crew of "cheap labor" for that" price. I posted it on here to confirm that he was talking out his ass no one could do it for $5 per sq ft.


If all you had to do was framing, wood decking and simple rails...you could probbaly do it for $7 assuming you have 6-7 guys on wages to do it. You could very easily set it up in a production manner and knock out several decks a day. If they are new constrcution, even better. 
If you have to tear out and fix other peoples stuff, or provide materials etc, than no way. 12,000+ sqft would actually go pretty quick if you could replicate each deck over and over.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

A 10x10=500,00 a 12x10=600,00 a 12x16=960,00 I dont see how you would make any thing but wages on this and that would be low wages be caeful you could loose your ass on this one and if they are upper decks even worse a 10x10 bottom deck with 3 guys footings gurders joist decking hand rail screw off clean up. lucky to do that in a day and if you diden't you have all ready lost money.But if you do get the job for a good price then set up a cut yard and pre cut every thing into packages for each deck two guys cutting two guys putting them together and one good labor


----------



## Italian75 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Decks*

We mostly build decks and we are in the Northern Virginia Area. We start at $30/sf. The smaller the deck the more the price. This is for about a 200 s/f deck no stairs. Our costs are about $10/sf material $6/sf labor (this is because we pay for extras low maintenance railing, decking, stairs, demo, etc.) the rest for profit and earmit and hardware.

base on a 200 s/f deck with a contract price of $6,915

I have attached a pdf take off with all of the material our cost and break down for permit hardware cleanup overhead, profit and commission. Hopefully this helps.


----------

